# Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten!!​*






*Kurzzusammenfassung:*
Am 29.06. 2016 fand im Landtag in Stuttgart eine Debatte auch um das Nachtangelverbot statt.

Die beiden Regierungsparteien (GRÜNE, CDU) machten in der Debatte klar, dass sie dem Antrag der FDP auf Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots so nicht zustimmen werden. 

Damit bleibt Baden-Württemberg das anglerfeindlichste Bundesland in Deutschland.

Die Politik konnte sich über Jahrzehnte nicht auf die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes einigen (in was für einem Land leben wir eigentlich, in dem die Regierung Anglern nachts das Angeln verbietet, diese aber ohne Angeln am Gewässer Party feiern dürften?).

*Auch LFV-BW verhinderte Abschaffung*
Der Landesfischereiverband hat unter der Regierung Teufel, als der damalige Koalitionspartner FDP das schon einmal versuchte, dazu die Angler als so schlimm dargestellt, dass man die nach Ansicht des Verbandes nicht nachts angeln lassen könne..

Wir haben also vor der Landtagswahl dieses Jahr bei den Parteien nachgefragt, wie sie zum Thema Nachtangelverbot stehen.

Die Aussage der CDU war ein klares Wahlversprechen an die Angler *OHNE jede Einschränkung*:
_ *CDU B-W*
Aus unserer Sicht ist ein Nachtangelverbot außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten in der Sache überkommen und entbehrlich. Die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes haben wir zum Gegenstand einer parlamentarischen Initiative, LT-Drs. 15/6623 gemacht und können die Erwägungen, aus denen heraus die Landesregierung daran festhalten will, nicht nachvollziehen. *Wir werden es daher wie in den anderen Bundesländen aufheben*._

*CDU hätte die Macht*
Dazu wurde dann noch ein CDU-Abgeordneter, Dr.Hauk, Minister im zuständigen Ministerium.

Zusätzlich wurde ein Fraktionskollege von ihm, Arnulf von Eyb, Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg.

So sollte man doch denken, dass nun die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes ein Leichtes wäre, da dies ein klares Wahlversprechen der CDU war und die CDU nun im zuständigen Ministerium auch an der Macht.

Vor allem auch, da die FDP der CDU half, indem die einen Gesetzentwurf in den Landtag von Baden-Württemberg einbrachten, um das Nachtangelverbot aufzuheben.

In der Debatte (nachfolgend auch der Link zum Video) wurde dann klar:
*Die CDU wird das Nachtangelverbot nicht abschaffen - Landesfischereiverband versagt auch wieder*

Und nicht nur das, der Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg, Arnulf von Eyb, war bei der Debatte als CDU-Abgeordneter anwesend und äußerte sich nicht einmal zu so einem die Angler betreffenden Thema..

Auch fehlte auf den Seiten des Verbandes ein Hinweis im Voraus (wie bei uns) auf die Debatte oder bis jetzt (30.06) eine Aufarbeitung des Versagens ihres Präsidenten (neuste Meldung da um 14 Uhr: "Angler pflanzen Teichrosen"......)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Komplette Debatte mit Video, kommentiert in Kurzform.*

Hier kann man die Debatte als Video anschauen:
http://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/mediathek/videos.html (7. Sitzung vom 29. Juni 2016, Teil 3 von 3, dort TOP 5: )

Es geht ungefähr bei Minute 56.40 los.



*Anmerkungen und Kommentare dazu:*

*Bullinger FDP*
Erstklassig!!!
net schwädse - macha!!

*Baden-württembergischer Landkreistag zum Gesetzantrag der FDP:*
_Die Absenkung des Mindestalters für den Jugendfischereischein sei zu begrüßen sei, da Siebenjährige nach dem BGB auch schon beschränkt geschäftsfähig sind.

Die Beschränkung der Fischerei zur Nachtzeit stellt eine nicht mehr zeitgemäße Vorschrift dar. Im Fischereigesetz anderer Bundesländer, z. B. in Nordrhein-Westfalen, ist das Nachtangelverbot nicht mehr zu finden. Um das Recht innerhalb der Bundesrepublik zu vereinheitlichen und den Gestaltungsspielraum des Alltags durch Gebote/Verbote zu entzerren, wird die Streichung der Nummer § 44 Abs. 1 Nr. 11 FischG befürwortet.“_

*Pix, GRÜNE:*
Dass der Grüne diesen LFV-BW lobt mit seinem Präsidenten, ist sicher kein Wunder angesichts der Anglerfeindlichkeit der Grünen..

Der Rest ist eh nur entweder faktisch falsch (Abstimmung im LFV) oder eben per se anglerfeindlich..

Dann kommt wieder die ******** auch mit der Angelzeit, dass selbst am kürzesten Tag noch so viel Angelstunden wären - dass da normal arbeitende Menschen aber keine Zeit haben, das begreift ein Grüner natürlich nicht.

"Sind sie froh, wenn wir nicht ans Fischereigesetz gehen, da können ganz andere Sachen rauskommen"

Anglerfeind pur!!!

*Dr.Patrik Rapp, CDU*
Sieht den LFV nicht als Naturschutzverband 
"sowohl Verbände der Fischerei wie der, die mit Naturschutz zu tun haben"...

*Präsi von Eyb, CDU, sagen Sie dazu was!!!*

Auch der Dr. Rapp lobt dann den neuen Verband  - Anglerfeinde unter sich!!

*Stein, AFD*
Gute Rede pro Angler und Angeln

Subsidiarität - sollen die Leute vor Ort entscheiden mit Nachtangelverbot.

So ist es..

Der Hinweis auf von Eyb, dass er dann mithelfen soll bei der Abschaffung, war richtig..

*Kopp, SPD*
Zur SPD braucht man ja nicht mehr viel sagen, anglerfeindlich und verlogen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183

Das hat sich bei der Rede wieder einmal mehr bestätigt...

Zwar Absenkung Mindestalter (haben sie als Juniorpartner der Grünen ja nicht geschafft)...

Leugnet das pauschale Nachtangelverbot - will aber das pauschale Nachtangelverbot nicht aufheben...

Mehr als peinlich!!!

Siehe auch nochmal:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183

*Minister Hauk, CDU*
Auch Hauk findet den Verband LFV-BW toll - Anglerfeinde unter sich....

Ansonsten nur Blablabla ohne jede Substanz..

Auch als Minister hat er scheinbar das Versprechen de CDU vergessen:


			
				CDU B-W schrieb:
			
		

> Aus unserer Sicht ist ein Nachtangelverbot außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten in der Sache überkommen und entbehrlich. Die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes haben wir zum Gegenstand einer parlamentarischen Initiative, LT-Drs. 15/6623 gemacht und können die Erwägungen, aus denen heraus die Landesregierung daran festhalten will, nicht nachvollziehen. *Wir werden es daher wie in den anderen Bundesländen aufheben.*



"Wir werden mit dem Koalitionspartner mit der Zeit drüber sprechen* und dann entscheiden"* - Versprechen also klar gebrochen

und dann schwafelt er von "Nuranglern" und Naturnutzern!

Nur Angeln reicht für freie Bürger!!

*Nochmal Bullinger, FDP*
Klare Ansage an Minister.

Fachlich erstklassig!!!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Man kann jedem nur raten, sich das alles anzuschauen.*

Ausser FDP und AFD hat sich JEDE Fraktion anglerfeindlich und ohne jede Kenntnis der Fakten oder anglerischer Realitäten  gegeben.

Von daher passt das Lob dieser Anglerfeinde für den LFV-BW ja wie Faust aufs Auge........

*Und dass LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb es nicht nötig hatte, da zum Thema zu sprechen - ohne Worte (sonst komm ich in Knast...)
*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Zitat Hauk:


> Ich lasse mich gerne von sachlichen Argumenten leiten.



Schade dass Herr Peter "Aquakultur" Hauk keine bringt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Da mir das mit dem unsäglichen Verhalten des LFV-BW sowie der anglerfeindlichen Parteien GRÜNE, CDU und SPD gestern bei der Landtagsdebatte keine Ruhe lässt, hab ich eine Bitte an alle Angler hier, die aus Baden-Württemberg kommen:
Lasst mir bitte alle Mailadressen/Ansprechpartner ALLER Redaktionen von Zeitungen, Rundfunk etc. aus B-W zukommen, die ihr kennnt.
Ich mach da nen Offenen Brief an die CDU-Fraktion, den ich auch an so viele Redaktionen wie möglich schicken will..

Bitte die Adressen/Ansprechpartner schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de

Danke schön


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und dass LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb es nicht nötig hatte, da zum Thema zu sprechen - ohne Worte (sonst komm ich in Knast...)
> *



Argumentresistente Bevormundung und Gängelung der Bürger vom "feinsten"

Das Herr von Eyb (wie im Vorfeld ja bereits vermutet) für den Präsi Posten eine glatte Fehlbesetzung darstellt,dürften nur hoffnungslose Optimisten oder blinde Fahnenschwenker abstreiten.

Im China der Monarchie,nannte man solche "Regenten" auch Marionettenkaiser.Die Fäden ziehen andere und seine Hoheit nickt dazu im perfide berechnenden Takt des Fadenspiels.

Bei v.Eyb dürften die Fäden ja nun eindeutig am eigenen Parteibuch und dem Koalitionpartner zusammenlaufen.

Im Prinzip eigentlich bereits im Vorfeld eine NoGo Konstellation.

Kein normal tickendes Unternehmen würde sich Führungskräfte ins Haus holen,wenn diese nebenbei für und mit der Konkurrenz sympathisieren oder gar agieren.

Ok,die Wörter dt.Angelverband und Normal zu verbinden,grenzt ja schon an einen Treppenwitz der
Traurigkeit.

Interessenkonflikt,Filz,Vettern-
wirtschaft zu Lasten der Angler..alles riecht,nein STINKT
in B-W derzeit danach.

Ein Präsident welcher aufgrund seiner polit.Tätigkeit sowie evtl.Koalitionsbefindlichkeiten eine PRO Angler Politik weder durchsetzen kann oder möchte,hat im Präsidentenamt schlichtweg nix verloren.

Es mangelt da am simpelsten wie gleichzeitig auch wichtigsten Aspekt:

LOYALITÄT 












Hier im Revier würde man sowas Filz nennen


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Ich habe mir die Sitzung zum entsprechenden Top nun auch anschauen können! 
Schön das sowas für den Bürger transparent wird, für manche Redner oder Stillschweigende dürfte das wohl bei derartigen Präsentationen eher ein Fluch sein!

Peinlich, peinlich, dass nicht etwa sachliche Argumente zählen oder die Interessen einer nicht zu kleinen Gruppe der Bevölkerung, die der Gesellschaft Nutzen bringt, sondern erkennbar allein politische Befindlichkeiten und Ränkespielchen entscheidend sind! Pfui, pfui, pfui!

Da wundern sich die Politiker wirklich noch über ihr Ansehen? Iiiiihh!


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Die Redebeiträge -oder eben nicht- der ertappten CDU sind sowas von peinlich entlarvend!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Pressemeldung der FDP dazu:
Bullinger: Der Wortbruch der CDU und Hauks Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den Fischern sind beispiellos
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317656


----------



## tibulski (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Hallo,

der LFVBW ist nicht die CDU und wir haben klare Positionen zu den entsrepchenden Themen die jeder auf unserer Hompeage nachlesen kann (http://www.lfvbw.de). Daran hat sich nichts geändert. 

Es war absehbar das ein Gesetzentwurf der Opposition abgelehnt und das Thema an den Ausschuss verwiesen wird. Der LFVBW wird in dem Ausschuss gehört werden und wir werden dort klar Stellung im Interesse der Angler in Baden-Württemberg beziehen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Warum hat von Eyb als Präsi des LFV-BW nicht Stellung bezogen, nachdem er doch da war bei der Sitzung und warum hat er nicht Angler verteidigt gegen die Anglerfeinde?

Wer glaubt solchen Verbänden und Politikern noch?

Nicht an leeren Worthülsen, am Tun erkennt man sie.

Und hier hat der LFV-BW-Präsident schlicht und einfach komplett versagt und nichts getan...
SCHAUT EINFACH DAS VIDEO AN!!!!!

Und es kann viel behauptet werden, was der LFV im Ausschuss angeblich tun wird - davon gibts kein Video zum beweisen wie hier..

Wie beim Aalangelverbot, bei dem scheinbar der gesamte Fischereibeirat (dann also auch inkl. der Mitglieder aus dem LFV-BW) zugestimmt hat...

*Der Verband ist sowenig glaubwürdig für Angler wie die CDU, die GRÜNEN oder andere Anglerfeinde!!*

Die neueste Nachricht auf eurer Seite ist übrignes, dass Angler Teichrosen pflanzen!!

Von der aktuellen, für Angler viel wichtigeren Debatte im Landtag:
Kein Wort..

*UNGLAUBWÜRDIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der LFVBW ist nicht die CDU und wir haben klare Positionen zu den entsrepchenden Themen die jeder auf unserer Hompeage nachlesen kann (http://www.lfvbw.de). Daran hat sich nichts geändert.
> 
> ...



Aus welchem Grund wird dann im Landtag gekniffen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Nicht nur im Landtag, auch auf der Seite des LFV wird gekniffen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die neueste Nachricht auf eurer Seite ist übrignes, dass Angler Teichrosen pflanzen!!
> 
> Von der aktuellen, für Angler viel wichtigeren Debatte im Landtag:
> Kein Wort..
> ...



Arnulf von Eyb unterstützt ja als CDU-Abgeordneter auch den Ausbau der Wasserkraft (siehe Koalitionsvertrag).

Auch da behauptet der LFV, sie wären dagegen.

Also wieder:
*UNGLAUBWÜRDIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Und es sagt viel über die Kompetenz der Delegierten und Funktionäre des LFV-BW aus, einen solchen Präsidenten zu wählen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

*Von allem anderen ab:*
*Das Nachtangelverbot könnte der Minister mit seinem Fraktionskollegen Landesfischereiverbandspräsident SOFORT aufheben*, ohne auf eine Gesetzesänderung zu warten mit den weiteren Punkten (Mindestalter etc.):
Denn dazu braucht er nur seine Behörde anweisen, die Verordnung entsprechend zu ändern (denn da steht das Nachtangelverbot drin), dazu brauchts weder den Landtag noch eine Gesetzesänderung!!!


So könnte sowohl die CDU ihr klares Wahlversprechen einhalten wie der LFV-BW-Präsident zeigen, dass tatsächlich gilt, dass der Verband das Nachtangelverbot aufheben will.

Dass das weder die CDU noch der LFV-Präsi machen, zeigt deutlich, wie glaubwürdig die sind.................


----------



## tibulski (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

Rapp hat auch gesagt, das es wert ist die Argumente aus dem Gesetzentwurf im Ausschuss zu diskutieren und man offen für mögliche Lösungen ist.

Das die Regierung einer der ersten Sitzungen einem Gesetzentwurf der FDP nicht ohne Vorbehalte zustimmt war wohl von vorne herein klar. 

Die Position zum Nachtangelverbot von Arnulf von Eyb hat Bulliger wörtlich zitiert und kann jeder hier nachlesen: http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/150-der-neue-praesident-im-interview 

Die Position des LFVBW zur Verlängerung des Aalfangverbotes kann auch jeder nachlesen: http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-unc...rdert-ein-wirklich-sinnvolles-massnahmenpaket 

Die einleitende Argumentation von Hr. Hauk finde ich persönlich auch sehr unglücklich.

Trotzdem hat auch Minister Peter Hauk einer möglichen Änderung im Laufe der Legislaturperiode ausdrücklich keine klare Absage erteilt.

Es geht jetzt darum mit aller Kraft in den Anhörungen zu überzeugen und mögliche Partner für unsere Anliegen zu gewinnen. Dafür arbeiten wir beim LFVBW und dahinter steht auch der Präsident des LFVBW.

LG,

  Olaf

Hallo,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn dazu braucht er nur seine Behörde anweisen, die Verordnung entsprechend zu ändern (denn da steht das Nachtangelverbot drin), dazu brauchts weder den Landtag noch eine Gesetzesänderung!!!



was du sagst ist im Prinzip richtig und auch das ist eine mögliche Option der wir als LFVBW versuchen nachzugehen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Nochmal:
*Der LFV-BW ist GRUNDSÄTZLICH unglaubwürdig, er hat schon das letzte Mal die Angler diesbezüglich verraten (Koalition Teufel) ..*

Und auch nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Von allem anderen ab:*
> *Das Nachtangelverbot könnte der Minister mit seinem Fraktionskollegen Landesfischereiverbandspräsident SOFORT aufheben*, ohne auf eine Gesetzesänderung zu warten mit den weiteren Punkten (Mindestalter etc.):
> Denn dazu braucht er nur seine Behörde anweisen, die Verordnung entsprechend zu ändern (denn da steht das Nachtangelverbot drin), dazu brauchts weder den Landtag noch eine Gesetzesänderung!!!
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Arnulf von Eyb unterstützt ja als CDU-Abgeordneter auch den Ausbau der Wasserkraft (siehe Koalitionsvertrag).
> 
> Auch da behauptet der LFV, sie wären dagegen.
> 
> ...


----------



## tibulski (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Hallo,

was damals unter Teufel gelaufen ist will ich nicht verteidigen. Aber der LFVBW von heute ist ein anderer.

Wir versuchen unsere Lektionen zu lernen und uns konsequent auf die Anliegen der Angler in Baden-Württemberg zu konzentrieren. Dafür haben wir klare Positionen formuliert die jeder öffentlich nachlesen kann. http://lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncateg...ungen-anlaesslich-der-koalitionsverhandlungen 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Nur keine Taten.

*An ihren Taten sollt ihr sie erkennen! (1. Johannes 2,1-6)*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was damals unter Teufel gelaufen ist will ich nicht verteidigen. Aber der LFVBW von heute ist ein anderer.
> 
> ...



Wer als Delegierter oder Funktionär des LFV-BW solche Präsidenten wählt, die im Koalitionsvertrag mit den GRÜNEN den Ausbau der Wasserkraft mit festschreiben, der zusammen mit seinem Geschäftsführer Sosat kommmuikationsunwillig oder -unfähig ist (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478), wer seine Angler, deren Präsident er sein will, nicht gegen Anwürfe von Anglerfeinden der GRÜNEN und Wahlversprechenbrecher der CDU (seine eigene Fraktion!!)  im Landtag in Schutz nimmt, *der hat in keinster Weise seien Lektion gelernt!!!*

Er ist weiterhin *UNGLAUBWÜRDIG!!!*

*Und wie wenig stimmt, was auf den Seiten des LFV-BW verbreitet wird,* sieht man an der Haltung von von Eyb zur Wasserkraft in der Koalition und den Statementes auf der LFV-Seite:
*LÄCHERLICH!!!*

Die Seite des LFV-BW ist eine reine Märchenseite, die Angler dazu bringen soll, weit Geld in einen im Kern immer noch anglerfeindlichen Verband zu tragen, statt sich von dem zu befreien.


----------



## Jens76 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



tibulski schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir klare Positionen formuliert die jeder öffentlich nachlesen kann. http://lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncateg...ungen-anlaesslich-der-koalitionsverhandlungen



Das wurde nun schon des öfteren von Dir rezitiert. Vom Lesen kommt nicht EIN Angler nachts ans Wasser!

Was sind die nächsten Schritte? Werde konkret!
Was? Wann? Wo?

Und ich möchte das nicht irgendwo nachlesen, ich möchte konkrete Antworten auf konkrete Fragen! Das machen zivilisierte Mitteleuropäer so.

Grüsse!
JB


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Blablabla bis auf beschwichtigende Lippenbekenntnissse und Durchhalteparolen habe ich noch nichts Substantielles gehört!

Heute schon mit "möglichen Partner" Kontakt aufgenommen oder wird man auch das erst noch versuchen?
Und schon wieder wertvolle Zeit verloren, wenn doch schon das Ergebnis der Lesung im Vorfeld bekannt ist.

Tja, auch das der Lfvbw offenbar erst hier über die Änderung der Verordnung auf einem anderen Weg erfährt, lässt trotz der vollmundig formulierten Ziele auf der Homepage und der hiesigen Äußerungen ganz tief blicken, nämlich so tief, dass man daraus schließen kann, dass in Bezug auf diese Materie bisher nämlich gar nix unternommen worden ist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Das machen zivilisierte Mitteleuropäer so.
> 
> Grüsse!
> JB


Wir habens hier mit Verbandlern und Politikern zu tun.
Die sind uns in punkto Zivilisation doch weit voraus, oder???


----------



## capri2 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Und ich möchte das nicht irgendwo nachlesen, ich möchte konkrete Antworten auf konkrete Fragen!



Ja aber das kann ein Politiker doch von Natur aus nicht!


----------



## Jens76 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



capri2 schrieb:


> Ja aber das kann ein Politiker doch von Natur aus nicht!



Ich glaube immer noch an den Menschen im Politiker! ;-)


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Habt ihr allen Ernstes etwas anderes erwartet? Damit lässt sich kein G'schäftle machen, also drauf geschizzen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



tibulski schrieb:


> Aber der LFVBW von heute ist ein anderer.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Fein.
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> tibulski schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber der LFVBW von heute ist ein anderer.
> ...



Ich glaube, er wollte bewusst in Kenntnis der tatsächlichen Umstände auch gar nicht das Wort "besser" verwenden!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Selbst jetzt immer noch wird auf den Seiten des LFV-BW (auch auf der FB - Seite) trotz der Beteuerung hier durch den Pressesprecher, man wolle nun anders sein und hätte seine Lektionen gelernt; nicht über die Landtagsdebatte berichtet!!!!!

Neueste Meldungen beim LFV-B immer noch:
Angler pflanzen Teichrosen

Man wäre nun also anders und hätte Lektionen gelernt?

Immer noch müssen Angler bei uns schauen für so relevante Infos, weil der Verband (passend zum DAFV, zu dem die Tro... zurückkehren) eben seine Zahler nicht informiert, sondern über Teichrosen schwadroniert (seeeeeeehr zukunftsweisend im anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland für Angler!!)!!

Man wäre nun also anders und hätte Lektionen gelernt?

*LÄCHERLICH!!!*


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Selbst jetzt immer noch wird auf den Seiten des LFV-BW (auch auf der FB - Seite) trotz der Beteuerung hier durch den Pressesprecher, man wolle nun anders sein und hätte seine Lektionen gelernt; nicht über die Landtagsdebatte berichtet!!!!!



Wie aufs Stichwort.
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-unc...te-beratung-des-fdp-gesetzentwurfs-im-landtag


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Zitat LFVBW:


> Immerhin hatte Minister Hauk im Laufe der Landtagsdebatte bekräftigt, dass man die Themen Nachtangelverbot und Jugendfischereischein im Laufe der Zeit näher betrachten und unter Anhörung verschiedener Interessengruppen entsprechend bewerten werde. Dies nehmen wir beim Wort und wir hoffen, dass dabei auch an die Versprechen gedacht wird, die vor der Wahl gemacht wurden.



Quelle:http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-unc...te-beratung-des-fdp-gesetzentwurfs-im-landtag

Zitat Hauk:


> ..werden wir eines tun, werden diesen Gesetzentwurf mit der parlamentarischen Mehrheit... ablehnen. Wir werden ihn beraten im zuständigen Ausschuss und wir werden ihn dann anschließend ablehnen.



Quelle:http://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/mediathek/videos.html#mid&a38e0a8c-7633-49ca-bb97-f227ad75d107
1h32min


Wahnsinn, wie viel Vertrauen und Hoffnung der LFV in den Ausschuss bei solchen Aussagen interpretieren kann.
So optimistisch möchte ich auch mal sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Die haben so oft die Angler angelogen, getäuscht und in die Pfanne gehauen.

Und angesichts dessen, dass der Präsi von Eyb schweigend da gesessen hat, als die Anglerfeinde von den Grünen und der CDU-Minister geredet haben (bitte alle im verlinkten Video anschauen!!!!) und er NICHT die Angler und das Angeln verteidigt hat, dass der LFV-Präsi für den Ausbau der Wasserkraft ist, ist das schlicht nur eine weitere, nicht glaubhafte Version von Grimms Märchen aus dem anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland in Deutschland. 

Ich kann mich auch jetzt nur wiederholen, nachdem dieser unglaubhafte Müll angesichts der Fakten vom LFV verbreitet wird:

*LÄCHERLICH!!!*


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Tja, die Schwaben sind halt auch geizig mit der Angelzeit.
Fahr ich halt weiterhin jedes Wochenende rund 500km zu meinen Eltern, das kommt mich nach wie vor günstiger und bringt mir mehr.


----------



## Angler XL (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Super Thread !

Ich denke dieser wird jeden Angler anregen in Zukunft zu überlegen, wen er wählt .....

Wer "Grün" wählt, der angelt nur am Tage .... und die Gefahr besteht, dass das Angeln immer weiter eingeschränkt wird ....

Die CDU wird mit 100% Sicherheit nichts gegen das Nachtangelverbot unternehmen .... denen ist ein harmonisches regieren mit den Grünen wichtiger ! #q


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wie aufs Stichwort.
> http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-unc...te-beratung-des-fdp-gesetzentwurfs-im-landtag



Aber Alles nur Reaktion und keine wirklich eigenständige Aktion!

Der Nichtredebeitrag ihres Präsidenten scheint ja nicht der Erwähnung wert zu sein! Warum wohl!

Ich find es nicht nur lächerlich, sondern zunehmend noch peinlicher!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich find es nicht nur lächerlich, sondern zunehmend noch peinlicher!


Was erwartet ihr?

Dass die vom Verband nen Fehler zugeben?

Wären die lernfähig und wirklich willens, etwas für Angler und das Angeln zu tun:
*Sie hätten Jahrzehnte Zeit gehabt!!!*

Weil der LFV-BW im Kern so anglerfeindlich und dumm (die Delegierten und Funktionäre, die so einen Präsi wählen) ist, *nur darum ist ja Baden-Württemberg das anglerfeindlichste Bundesland in Deutschland..*

*Es geht ja nachgewiesen in 15 Bundesländern besser *- q.e.d.

Und so wie die Verbandler jetzt agieren, wirds nicht besser, sondern wieder weiter nur schlimmer werden..

Dass es immer noch Vereine gibt, die dieser unfähigen Truppe 13 Euro pro Angler und Jahr von ihrem Verein bezahlen (plus wohl eine Erhöhung, weil sonst die DAFV-Rückkehr nicht finanziert werden kann, nehm ich mal an), werde ich nie verstehen.......

*Jeder Präsident eines Angelvereines, der nicht bei diesem Verband kündigt, gehört in meinen Augen schon alleine angesichts der aktuellen Ereignisse* (zusätzlich ja noch jahrzehntelanges Verbandsversagen)* mit  Schimpf und Schande aus dem Amt gejagt..*


----------



## Elgar (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



> Wer "Grün" wählt, der angelt nur am Tage ....



Wer Grün wählt angelt wohl bald überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Der Karlsruher Angelverein unterstützt diesen Verband weiterhin mit ca. 60000€ Mitgliedergeldern.
Respekt.


----------



## Relgna (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



Elgar schrieb:


> Wer Grün wählt angelt wohl bald überhaupt nicht mehr.



Gut wenn wer nur wählen geht wegem Angeln sollte er es lieber ganz bleiben lassen.
[emoji3]


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Hier in einem Anglerforum gehts aber eben (auch laut Regeln) NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH um Politik im Zusammenhang mit Angeln und nicht um allgemeine Politik - dafür gibs geeignetere Foren.
Ansage und nicht zu diskutieren.
Danke.



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Der Karlsruher Angelverein unterstützt diesen Verband weiterhin mit ca. 60000€ Mitgliedergeldern.
> Respekt.


Jeder Verein, der noch diesen anglerfeindlichen Verband finanziert ist gleich elend..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Nun auch auf Facebook vom LFV - meine Kommentare werden direkt zensiert und gelöscht (Wie: Weitere Infos dazu inkl. Video aus dem Plenarsaal findet ihr auf Anglerboard.de, googlen nach Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten!!, direkte Links werden hier direkt zensiert..):
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/posts/1191362360894375

Zeigt, wie empfindlich diese Bande ist........

Und wie wenig denen an wirklicher Information liegt ...


----------



## Burney (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Der Karlsruher Angelverein unterstützt diesen Verband weiterhin mit ca. 60000€ Mitgliedergeldern.
> Respekt.



Wie lange noch? Der Präsi ist doch m.W. (zurecht) sehr kritisch ggü. dem Verband eingestellt. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



Burney schrieb:


> Wie lange noch? Der Präsi ist doch m.W. (zurecht) sehr kritisch ggü. dem Verband eingestellt. Oder irre ich mich da?


no, wie viele andere auch.
  hoffen wir, dass die alle bald kündigen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun auch auf Facebook vom LFV - meine Kommentare werden direkt zensiert und gelöscht (Wie: Weitere Infos dazu inkl. Video aus dem Plenarsaal findet ihr auf Anglerboard.de, googlen nach Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten!!, direkte Links werden hier direkt zensiert..):
> https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/posts/1191362360894375
> 
> Zeigt, wie empfindlich diese Bande ist........
> ...



Wenn ich aber nem kommentierenden User direkt antworte, trauen sie sich das noch nicht zu löschen ..
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Die Verbandler haben auf Facebook tatsächlich nach konkreten, konstruktiven Vorschlägen gefragt.
Mal sehen ob und wie lange das von mir stehen bleibt:


> Als erstes schmeisst den Präsi raus, der bei der Debatte geschwiegen hat. Dann entzieht all denen das Mandat, die als Funktionäre und Delegierte diesen Präsi gewählt haben. Schmeisst die Geschäftsführer raus, die länger als 2 Jahre dabei sind und noch das alte Anglerunterdrückungsgen haben. Macht statt Fischmobil, Lachszucht etc. Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler und Angeln. Wenn ihr nicht wisst, wie das geht, es gibt gute Beispiele, die für Angler mehr erreichen, bei einem Drittel des Beitrages, den ihr verlangt  und das OHNE Fischereiabgabe und das bei inzwischen über 90.000 Mitgliedern...
> Ein Neuanfang gelingt mit neu anfangen und nicht mit weitermachen wie bisher....


----------



## TooShort (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Wetten das bleibt nicht lange drin? Verfolge das ganze ja auch. Mit dir haben sies ja. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



TooShort schrieb:


> Wetten das bleibt nicht lange drin? Verfolge das ganze ja auch. Mit dir haben sies ja.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


Ehrlichkeit, Anstand, Rückgrat und so vertragen sie halt nicht so ;-)))


----------



## TooShort (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Scheinbar nicht. Somit muss ich weiterhin das Ufer wechseln, oder eben "auf Welse angeln". 


Mal ehrlich. Es hält sich eh schon kaum jemand dran. Sollen sie es doch einfach abschaffen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



tibulski schrieb:


> ... Dafür haben wir klare Positionen formuliert die jeder öffentlich nachlesen kann. http://lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncateg...ungen-anlaesslich-der-koalitionsverhandlungen


Die Papiertiger & Festredner... #d


Sharpo schrieb:


> Nur keine Taten.
> *An ihren Taten sollt ihr sie erkennen! (1. Johannes 2,1-6)*


|good:#6|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Langsam scheint ihr zu begreifen, woher das Wort Verbanditen kommt.....


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Hab ja beruflich viel mit Politikern zu tun, kenne das ganze Parteistrategische Blabla zur Genüge, insgesamt ist dies hier aber eine unglaublichbesonders substanzlose Veranstaltung gewesen.

Das Vergessen von Wahlversprechen ist ja üblich, Geschwafel jenseits aller Fakten auch, Nebenkriegsschauplätze samt gegenseitige Schuldzuweisungen um ja nicht zu bisherigen Worten zu stehen ebenso, deswegen wundert einen wenig.

*Das Schweigen des von Eib als LV-Präsi muss man als Angler aber als klaren Verrat werten.
Eine sofortige Abwahl müsste bei einem Verband, der tatsächlich für Angler steht, zwingende Konsequenz sein.
Macht der Verband das nicht, verrät er die Angler ebenso und gehört zerschreddert.*

Einer jedoch fällt in dem ganzen Blabla aus der Reihe:
der grüne Pix mit seinem Abschluss-Spruch, _
"Sind sie froh, wenn wir nicht ans Fischereigesetz gehen, 
da können ganz andere Sachen rauskommen"_.
Da lässt der grüne Gutmensch mal kurz die Maske fallen
und es zeigt sich die hasserfüllte Fanatikerfratze!
Regelrecht erschreckend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Einer jedoch fällt in dem ganzen Blabla aus der Reihe:
> der grüne Pix mit seinem Abschluss-Spruch, _
> "Sind sie froh, wenn wir nicht ans Fischereigesetz gehen,
> da können ganz andere Sachen rauskommen"_.
> ...


Der parlamentarische Arm der spendensammelnen Schützermafia halt..


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Jep, das von dem Pix ist der bevormundend besserwisserische Gutmensch! So richtig Deutsch!


----------



## gründler (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Wir bringen's auf den Punkt,sagen das was sich keiner traut.Gegen alle Regeln,es wird Zeit das ihr das glaubt.Wir sind der Stachel im Arsch der Nation.Glorreiche Halunken,nichts bleibt vor uns verschont.........


Sorry aber viel mir gerad so ein ^^


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Wenn Pix zu derartigen Drohmitteln greifen muss,hat er dadurch eindeutig bewiesen,das er  menschlich wie auch argumentativ kläglich gescheitert ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Und immer wieder das Gleiche, es ist schlicht zum Kotzen, dass die LFV-BW-Verbandler rein gar nichts kapieren..

Ihre aktuelle "Entschuldigung":
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/post...1191682134195731&comment_tracking={"tn":"R6"}

Mein Kommentar dazu:


> Gut, dass es in anderen Bundesländern Landesverbände gibt, die zeigen wie man richtig Lobbyarbeit macht für Angler und Angeln und die nicht mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen und tricksen wie der LFV-BW hier .
> Die FDP hatte direkt ne Pressemitteilung gemacht nach der Sitzung.
> Wo ist die Pressemitteilung von von Eyb oder dem LFV-BW, in dem die anglerfeindlichen Debattenbeiträge von Pix, Hauk etc. aus Sicht des LFV-BW klar gestellt werden??
> 
> ...



Hier die angesprochene FDP-Pressemeldung (dass der LFV-BW diese NICHT gebracht hat bis jetzt, ist euch sicher ja auch klar, die mauscheln ja lieber mit Grünen und dem schwarzen, Wahlversprechen brechenden Juniorpartner):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317656


PS.
Dann behauptet der LFV-BW auch noch, die Grünen hätten die Mehrheit im Landtag...

*Nein, haben sie nicht.*

Die verschafft ihnen nur die Angler belügende CDU (Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot als klares Wahlversprechen!) als Juniorpartner!!


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar dazu:
> 
> 
> Hier die angesprochene FDP-Pressemeldung (dass der LFV-BW diese NICHT gebracht hat bis jetzt, ist euch sicher ja auch klar, die mauscheln ja lieber mit Grünen und dem schwarzen, Wahlversprechen brechenden Juniorpartner):
> ...



Da ist er wieder......der unlösbare Interessenkonflikt! 

Und nun sollen die Angler in Baden-Württemberg darauf Vertrauen können, dass der Landesverband, trotz dieses Konfliktes in dem sich der ihn vertretene 1. Vorsitzende wegen seines Mandates in der CDU befindet, in den Anhörungen im Ausschuß mit voller Kraft entgegengesetzt hierzu handeln wird bzw. handeln kann?

Bitte, das glaubt doch keiner! Das wird auch nicht passieren, solange der Konflikt fortbesteht!

Was ist denn nun bereits mit voller Kraft unternommen worden?


----------



## Angler XL (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS.
> Dann behauptet der LFV-BW auch noch, die Grünen hätten die Mehrheit im Landtag...
> 
> *Nein, haben sie nicht.*
> ...



Denen ist der Frieden mit dem Koalitionspartner wichtiger als ein Wahlversprechen. Da sieht man wieder, was man in Deutschland als Bürger und als Angler wert ist.

Thomas 9904 ich finde das super, dass Du dem LFV mal richtig dei Meinung sagst !


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Danke!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da ist er wieder......der unlösbare Interessenkonflikt!



Hätten einige vorher mal Kopf, 
Logik und gew.Umstände/polit.Konstellationen berücksichtigt,wäre dieser Konflikt von Anfang an vermeidbar gewesen.

Wollte ja wieder mal keiner hören.


----------



## gründler (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuCSzne79EA


|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Eigentlich ist es doof, hier im Forum auf eine parallele Diskussion bei Facebook zu verweisen.
Manchmal ist es aber sinnvoll, in diesem Fall auch.

Z.B. hat sich der AB-Teilnehmer 'tibulski' leider ausgeklinkt/ausklinken müssen. Auf FB kämpft er aber tapfer weiter _(das meine ich tatsächlich so)_ aus Hundesch*** wieder rückwärts eine Dose Chappi zu machen.

PR ist ein harter Job _(aus eigener Erfahrung)_. 
Deine "Truppe" macht irgendwas, du darfst es als tolle Nummer verkaufen, vollkommen egal, ob es super oder der letzte Mist war ...und vor allem, egal was du selbst darüber denkst.

Er macht das dort ja wirklich nicht schlecht.
Aber es ist vergebene Liebesmüh.
Die Kritik ist _-wie hier-_ vernichtend und _-was erst auf den 3ten Blick auffällt und wirklich etwas Besonderes ist-_ es gibt außer der Kritik keine einzige(!) positive Meldung pro Verband, bzw. pro dessen Handlungen    ...die nicht von Funktionären selbst kommt.

Ein echtes Novum, nicht nur auf Facebook.
Da kann gemeldet werden, "Atmen ab morgen 15Uhr per Gesetz verboten", und es finden sich immer noch drölf Idioten, die das toll finden.
In diesem Fall nicht.


Hier der Link für geneigte FB-Leser:
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/posts/1191362360894375

Und meine Antwort, auf den immer wiederkehrenden, vom Thema ablenken sollenden, verbandstypischen Vorwurf |gaehn: , dass wir _"AB'ler ja immer nur mit ein paar Personen Stimmung machen"_:
_
"...
Es geht hier aber nicht um die Boten, sondern um die Botschaft selbst.

Wir haben von Verbänden in all den Jahren ja schon so einiges erleben und schlucken müssen.
Diese Posse sucht aber seinesgleichen.

Nach links blinken, nach rechts abbiegen, so könnte man die Tour des LFVBW auch gut beschreiben.

Ok,  es ist dein (ehrenamtlicher) Job, zu versuchen, diese Irrfahrt  irgendwie noch schön zu reden und du gibst dir wirklich Mühe, das  erkenne ich ehrlich an. 
Es hilft aber nix, irgendwann  geht das einfach nicht mehr. Und diesen Punkt habt ihr -spätestens- am  29.6. bei der parlamentarischen Debatte durch das laute Schweigen eures  Präsis erreicht.

Die Irrfahrt hat euch in eine Sackgasse gebracht an deren Ende eine dicke Mauer steht.
Wenn ihr nicht eine radikale 180Grad-Wendung macht und Gas gebt 
(   = Präsident abwählen - alle, die das Navi in diese Richtung  programmiert haben ebenso -  alle, die diesen Kurs mittragen auch noch -  wenn ihr nicht ein vollkommen neues, ambitioniertes Ziel eingebt,  welches mit den Anglern konform geht - wenn ihr nicht bereit seid, auch  mal gegen kräftigen, politischen Gegenwind zu fahren - ...)
dann endet diese Fahrt für euch in einem großen Crash.
Leider sind die Angler in BW dabei der Kollateralschaden."_


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Kritik ist _-wie hier-_ vernichtend und _-was erst auf den 3ten Blick auffällt und wirklich etwas Besonderes ist-_ es gibt außer der Kritik keine einzige(!) positive Meldung pro Verband, bzw. pro dessen Handlungen    ...die nicht von Funktionären selbst kommt.
> 
> Ein echtes Novum, nicht nur auf Facebook.
> Da kann gemeldet werden, "Atmen ab morgen 15Uhr per Gesetz verboten", und es finden sich immer noch drölf Idioten, die das toll finden.
> In diesem Fall nicht.



Sobald du das Internet komplett verlässt, siehts leider doch nochmal anders aus.
Die Ablehnung wurde hier auch begrüßt, da die Sorge bestand, dass man das Nachtangeln an Vereinsgewässern zwischen Gesetzesänderung und der nächsten HV nicht verbieten kann.
Was wohl auf der Nächsten vorsorglich geschehen wird.

Am großen "Nichts" der letzten Jahre sind eben auch einige Angler beteiligt. Was den Verband umgetrieben hat, ist im Internet einfach nicht representativ vertreten. 
Das Nachtangelverbot ist wie Angeln nur zur Verwertung, sich selbst aussperren und absolutem Desinteresse an jeglicher Struktur über der Vereinsführung, gelebter Anglerwahnsinn in Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Ich habe auf diesen anglerfeindlichen und geistigen Dünns.... des Landesfischereiverbandes (siehe: https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/post...1192135957483682&comment_tracking={"tn":"R9"}) auch nochmal klar getextet (hier nur, falls das da wieder gelöscht wird)



> siehe: https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/post...1192282684135676&comment_tracking={"tn":"R6"}
> 
> Zur Frage, was Angler ohne (DIESEN LFV) Verband machen würden?
> 
> ...








Immerhin passt dieser LFV gut zum DAFV, zu dem er zurückkehren will um noch mehr Anglerkohle sinnlos zu verbrennen.....

Wer das aber als Verein weiterhin unterstützt und diesen Verband mit minimum (wird ja wohl durch Rückkehr DAFV wieder noch mehr werden) 13 Euro/Mitglied/Jahr "bezahlt", der ist in meinen Augen entweder auch ein klarer Anglerfeind oder hat weder die geistigen, moralisch/ethischen oder anglerischen Voraussetzungen, um ein (Ehren)Amt für Angler zu bekleiden.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Immerhin lässt er diese Diskussion zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

zu viele mitgelesen, wenn die jetzt noch rumlöschen würden, wärs ja noch peinlicher ;-))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Selbst wenn,da kannste löschen wie du lustig bist.

Schlüsselmomente wie die Debatte  bleiben im Kopf.

Inkl.der davon ausgehenden Botschaft.Und die ist verheerend:

Wir haben uns als Verband Blabla theoretisch zwar viel vorgenommen,ziehen im passenden Moment für eine klare Stellungnahme aber schweigend den Schwanz ein und lassen uns dafür lieber vorführen und verunglimpfen.Chef fühlt sich ja anderseitig verpflichtet.Man bittet um Geduld.

In jedem Unternehmen mit normaler Auffassung von P/R und Interessenvertretung,würden die dafür Verantwortlichen, nach so einer Vorstellung auf der Strasse stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*

Träumer..................

Wenn der Verband Anglerinteressen vertreten würde, würde hier keiner meckern..

Wahrscheinlich haben die das noch nicht mal mitgekriegt...

Bei uns sind noch mehr Gewässer betroffen, davon ab, als in NDS..

Dafür bezahlen dann Angelfischer, die in Vereinen organisiert sind, die dem LFV-BW angeschlossen sind, 13 Euro pro Mann und Jahr als reine nVerbandsbeitrag für Nullleistung (demnäxt wohl mehr, Rückkehr DAFV)...

Gut eingekauft wären das 2 - 3 Kilo Besatzfische oder 4 - 5  Bier - von was haben Angler wohl mehr, Besatz oder Bier oder einem solchen Verband wie dem LFV-BW????

*Und ab hier wieder zurück zum Thema Nachtangeln.*
Der geplante "Offene Brief" bezüglich des eindeutigen Wahlversprechens der CDU ist soweit fertig, knallhart die Fakten in natürlich allerhöflichster Form.

Wird sowohl an alle CDU-Abgeordneten im Landtag gehen, den Vorsitzenden Strobl und den Minister Hauk wie auch an die Bundes-CDU und alle Presseorgane in BW, deren Mailadressen ich noch zusammen kratzen kann..

Denke, das wird Mitte nächster Woche raus gehen....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten*



capri2 schrieb:


> Ich denke halt jetzt wird es noch schwerer die umzusetzen da ja dann einige Ihre Gesichter bei verlieren würden..



In dem man sich als Partei auf gemachte Zusagen besinnt,kann man nur gewinnen.

Politiker sollten sich immer ihre gesellschaftliche Vorbildrolle vor Augen halten.

Nur wer als Politiker Vertrauen schafft und sich vor Augen hält,das er zuallererst dem Bürger zu dienen hat und nicht umgekehrt,hat das moralische Recht andere regieren
zu dürfen(!),Regeln aufzustellen und auch auf deren Einhaltung zu pochen.

Wer das nicht beherzigt,muss damit rechnen,das ihm Spiegel vorgehalten werden und dann eine unschöne Lügenfratze zum Vorschein kommt.Vertrauen dahin,wer einmal lügt..

Solche Politiker dürfen sich dann aber auch nicht wundern,wenn Bürger auf Regeln pfeifen.

Sie bekommen es ja schliesslich so vorgelebt.

Viele stufen Angelpolitik im Vergleich zu anderen Themen als zu banal ein,um deswegen polit. Streitereien zu riskieren.

Ich sehe es anders,GERADE weil sie rel.banal ist,wäre es ein leichtes da Veränderungen zu erreichen.

Am einfachsten,in dem man sich nämlich auf politischer Seite an gemachte Zusagen erinnert.

Oder gleich im Vorfeld auf möglicherweise auftretende Probleme hinweist.

Alles andere ist berechnender und vors.WahlBETRUG

Was die B-W CDU UND auch der 
LFV unter Präsi v.Eyb da jetzt an Machtmissbrauchspielchen abliefern,fordert und provoziert mündige Bürger regelrecht zur Gegenwehr.

Man wäre dumm,wenn man das unter dem Aspekt "so ist Politik halt" zerknirscht ad acta legt.

Großer Betrug am Bürger fällt nicht einfach vom Himmel,er beginnt  immer mit rel.kleinen Gaunereien und Tricksereien.

@tibulski
Ihr versucht(?)besser zu werden?

Solche Versuche finden sich in Arbeitszeugnissen meist im Satz:

"Die angebotenen Leistungen lagen stets im Bereich der Fähigkeiten"

Besser als schlecht ist nicht automatisch gut.


----------

